# To Early to Spread Spring Fertilizer?



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know about you all but in our neck of the woods, this 60 degree weather we are having is starting to turn grass GREEN! It seems we are about three weeks early. So my forecast this week is 60 for the high every day and sunny ish then 60 all next week and rain. Is it to early to put down fertilizer, trip 19 and Urea? I think by Sunday it will be plenty dry. I don't want to jump the gun but man its hard to sit around during a weather window like this. PS (Ohio Valley/Louisville KY area)

Give me some thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

I am in NC and I fertilized Feb 22. Which I usually aim for the middle of February to fertilize anyway. But I think you should be fine as long as no heavy rainfalls?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Weather permitting, mine is going on tomorrow. 50-60's forecast for the new 10 days. Croci are up.

Ralph


----------



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

I was about to post the same thing. I'm a bit further north but in southern Michigan. Grass is already a few inches tall in places, might be able to graze pasture in about a month. Thinking get the fertilizer on the hay fields asap?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

cjsr8595 said:


> I don't know about you all but in our neck of the woods, this 60 degree weather we are having is starting to turn grass GREEN! It seems we are about three weeks early. So my forecast this week is 60 for the high every day and sunny ish then 60 all next week and rain. Is it to early to put down fertilizer, trip 19 and Urea? I think by Sunday it will be plenty dry. I don't want to jump the gun but man its hard to sit around during a weather window like this. PS (Ohio Valley/Louisville KY area)
> 
> Give me some thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------

